# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ответы на вопросы к методическим материалам для преподавателя

## moroz morozov

Доброго Дня! 

Нужны Ответы на вопросы к методическим материалам для преподавателя.

4601546019035	Комплект методических материалов для преподавателя ЦСО по курсу "1C:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей. 
                                Основные принципы работы с программой"

4601546086372	Материалы для подготовки к экзамену на право преподавания курса "Основные принципы работы с программой 
                               1С:Управление торговлей 8"

----------

